# Sendmail SMTP Port ändern



## GalaxyWarrior (27. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich wollte eben den SMTP Port des Sendmail Servers ändern, da der ASSP ( Anti-Spam-SMTP-Proxy ) auf Port 25 läuft. Ich habe also in der /etc/services einen Eintrag smtp-backdoor     125/tcp gemacht und in der /etc/mail/sendmail.cf den Eintrag

#O DaemonPortOptions=Name=MTA 
in 
#O DaemonPortOptions=Name=MTA,Port=smtp-backdoor 

geändert. Dann habe ich den Sendmail Server neu gestartet und die Konfiguration neu einlesen lassen. Allerdings ist der Sendmail nun über den Port 125 nicht zu erreichen, und über 25 auch nicht. (getestet mit Putty -> RAW verbindung auf den Port) 

Hat einer ne Idee, warum es nicht klappt?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Sinac (27. April 2006)

Hm, Firewall oder sowas an?


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (27. April 2006)

Nicht das ich wüsste, also die Kiste ist auf jedenfall so alt, dass er nichtmal iptables kennt. Wenns mein eigener wäre würde ichs updaten, aber ich bin mir net sicher ob der das aushält ^^. Der geht so schon fast in die Knie ^^

Wenn ich ein nmap -sT -P0 -p 125 127.0.0.1 mache, solange SMTP noch auf 25 läuft, kommt 


Starting nmap V. 2.54BETA31 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ )
The 1 scanned port on localhost (127.0.0.1) is: closed


und für nmap -sT -P0 -p 25 127.0.0.1 dann eben 


Starting nmap V. 2.54BETA31 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ )
Interesting ports on proxy.dmz.or-network.net (127.0.0.1):
Port       State       Service
25/tcp     open        smtp




Wenn ich dann SMTP auf 125 umbiege, bekomme ich für nmap -sT -P0 -p 125 127.0.0.1


Starting nmap V. 2.54BETA31 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ )
Interesting ports on localhost (127.0.0.1):
Port       State       Service
125/tcp    open        locus-map


und bei nmap -sT -P0 -p 25 127.0.0.1 dann eben 


Starting nmap V. 2.54BETA31 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ )
The 1 scanned port on localhost (127.0.0.1) is: closed


Wo kommt denn locus-map her und was ist das?




Ich glaube ich hab da nen denkfehler drin. Ich muss ja garnicht den SMTP umbiegen :-X Denn dann würde der ASSP ja die Mails an den Ausgangsserver senden, das ist ja irgendwie nicht sinn der sache. Muss ich dann den POP3 umbiegen oder kann man den irgendwo so einstellen, dass er auf dem Port 125 lauscht?

So, nu rennts   Hab leider grad net so viel Zeit, werde die Lösung nochmal posten

So, nun nochmal für alle die es interessiert. Ich habe einfach 
O DaemonPortOptions=Name=MTA in 
O DaemonPortOptions=Name=MTA,Addr=127.0.0.1,Port=125 geändert. Somit lauscht der Sendmail auf 127.0.0.1:125 , genau so wie ich es haben wollt.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (17. September 2007)

So, alte Frage neues Problem

Ich habe jetzt einen neuen Server aufgesetzt, und es funktioniert auch alles wunderbar, nur das mit dem Port editieren nichtmehr. Wenn ich den Port editiere ist dieser beim nächsten Neustart von Sendmail wieder weg. Dann habe ich es mit Webmin versucht, aber auch da ist die Porteinstellung irgendwann wieder weg. In der sendmail.cf steh dass ich die .mc datei editieren soll, da diese bei jedem reload von Sendmail die .cf überschreibt. Allerdings finde ich in der .mc den Eintrag den ich suche nicht.

Hat einer ne Idee?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

